# Breeding loft



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I finally got around to building my breeding loft. More pics to come later. starting pictures on my website here:
http://www.chouhangracingloft.com/breeding-loft.php
I always welcome feedback and suggestions so don't be shy about giving advices. Thanks
Chou


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nice*

Hey Chou,
Keep it up and keep the pics comming. I will be building a loft for breeders next. Not happy how I am keeping them now. But it is working.
Take Care.
Jack


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Action said:


> Hey Chou,
> Keep it up and keep the pics comming. I will be building a loft for breeders next. Not happy how I am keeping them now. But it is working.
> Take Care.
> Jack


I hear ya on not being happy Jack. Thats why I'm rebuilding a totally new one. Seems I'm always remodeling or rebuilding. Never get it 100%. LoL! Maybe one day..... 

Hope those birds are doing good. Keep me posted. If you got room for a few yb's let me know. I'll let them go another round for ya.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Birds*

Yea Chou, The birds are doing great! Babies are about to be weaned. YB loft is done. Need to get a breeding loft set up. Then 1 for the old birds and I hope that does it (LOL) maybe an over-flow loft? You have some nice birds and am looking forward to some of your YB's. Thanks so much.
Jack


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking birds! good luck with the build.


----------

